# DID YOU KNOW? Windows VISTA Facts & Goof-ups



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 12, 2007)

Guys!

As u all know Vista is out and I'm using it since many months.  
So in this period I hv found lots of interesting things, a few of them can be called goof-ups. I. hv posted about such interesting facts here:

**www.askvg.com/interesting-facts-bugs-and-goof-ups-in-windows-vista/*


----------



## casanova (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Vishal,

Something on point no 9. If u move your mouse over some other tab and then back to the maximised tab, then it shows the thumbnail.

Special thanks for point no 6. It works even in explorer. MS implemented the trick in windows from office it seems

Point 14 doesn't seem a bugbut avoids the annoying prompt.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 12, 2007)

Point No.9....good one.


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 13, 2007)

14 aint a bug, but a nice feature. If i have hidden some files, i do not want others who use my computer to be notified of the hidden files.

There are thousands of such small snippets all over vista!!

* In the Power options, click on Plan Settings of any plan, and then click on Choose Advance Power settings, you will be shown a window to display the power settings for most of the hardware right from the hard disk to PCI express card to USB.

There are so many!!!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

For me Its a BUG why? coz suppose u hv a few hidden files in a folder and after a few days/months, u forgot about them. For most of the ppl including me, they always use *<CTRL>+A* to know about files in a folder. And when u'll do it, it'll not tell u that there are a few hidden files and u'll delete the folder by mistake thinking that its an empty folder.  

It was a nice feature, it should notify the user about hidden files. They could remove the annoying message but at least status bar should display about hidden files.

It would be better if they gave an option to enable/disable it in Folder Options.


----------



## harinderbhasin (Apr 13, 2007)

plzz tell me how to use dreamscence i windows vista.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

harinderbhasin said:
			
		

> plzz tell me how to use dreamscence i windows vista.



You can download from the windows update if you have original and if you have pirated you will have to find other way.

Good luckz.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2007)

The Aurora boot screen makes startup damn slow.


----------



## goobimama (Apr 13, 2007)

^^ Forgot to mention it works only in Vista Ultimate. Also forgot to mention that its a waste of precious CPU cycles leading to a rising CPU temperatures and ultimately, a noisy fan....


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 13, 2007)

The aurora bootscreen which you get through the NO GUI Boot option is not for techies, i had tried it long time back, but switched it off at the first instance.

It does not show any notifications for CHKDSK or Boot Defragmentations, as is its name, it gives no GUI while booting.


And one more point for Dreamscenes, you need Aero enabled to use Dreamscene.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Forgot to mention it works only in Vista Ultimate. Also forgot to mention that its a waste of precious CPU cycles leading to a rising CPU temperatures and ultimately, a noisy fan....



Talking about dreamscene?.


----------



## alsiladka (Apr 13, 2007)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> Talking about dreamscene?.


 
Yes, as dreamscene is an Ultimate Extra, it is available only on Vista Ultimate.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 13, 2007)

alsiladka said:
			
		

> Yes, as dreamscene is an Ultimate Extra, it is available only on Vista Ultimate.



Yea. I love to act dumb sometimes .


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 13, 2007)

hey vishal thats something only checked by a reg hacker like u

Vaise awaiting for Vista Registry speciality from u


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice Reading!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 14, 2007)

thnx guys. I'm glad that u liked my findings.


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 15, 2007)

hello guys...
i found another goof-up in VISTA!!

Check this screenshot : *img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=defaultch6.jpg

and check this out : *img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dreamsceneke9.jpg

the 1st pic is without 'Dreamscene' ... Windows Magnifier works like a charm!!
and da 2nd one... wid 'Dreamscene' runnin GTA - IV trailer! ... da Magnifier shows only a black screen instead of the desktop!!!


----------



## Possible (Apr 15, 2007)

Dreamscene isn't final yet now, is it. Its buggy to say the least and god, they got some answers for that at the blog.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi guys
Today I found another BUG in Vista. 

*www.askvg.com/statusbar-bug-in-windows-vista-explorer/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Apr 24, 2007)

u r fiding a bug every week now


----------



## eggman (Apr 24, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> Today I found another BUG in Vista.
> 
> *1.* Enable "*Statusbar*" by pressing *<ALT>* key and goto "*View -> Statusbar*".
> ...



not happening in mine


----------



## sam_1710 (Apr 24, 2007)

its happenin man!!   lol
wat am i supposed to do?? laugh or cry?? for buyin this $hitty os!!  

according to vista's status bar.. the 3 images selected are over 50 mb in size.. ROFL!!!
*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/111-20070423141014.jpg


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 24, 2007)

lol. Now I found that its not only happening for folders containing images but also any other folder.  
Open any folder and try the trick, it'll work.


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> Today I found another BUG in Vista.
> 
> *1.* Enable "*Statusbar*" by pressing *<ALT>* key and goto "*View -> Statusbar*".
> ...


 ahppening for me too but if u un-select the image u seleted and then select it again after refresh its fine ... but its strange how come u noticing it now and not wen u had the beta


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> its happenin man!!   lol
> wat am i supposed to do?? laugh or cry?? for buyin this $hitty os!!


So just because it has a little bug, the whole operating system is "$hitty"? LOL!


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2007)

omG .... this post should be awarded something it should be put up on think digit's wall or something ... should feature in the mag or nething ... i dont freaking believe the poster and the post ... yeh kaise hua ....


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL! 

All I'm trying to say is that it is not shitty for the reason he gave (one tiny bug).

It _is_ shitty though, but for a whole load of other more serious reasons.

(Yeah, that didn't last long, did it! )


----------



## goobimama (Apr 24, 2007)

As for me it didn't double, it merely added the original file size to each new refresh....like 4MB, 8MB, 12MB...so on...


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2007)

^^ last i checkd 4 ka double 8


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

"^^ last i checkd" 8 ka double 12... uh, 16!


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2007)

so on likha hai na ... 12 k baad woh 16 type karne wala tha ... im sure


----------



## shantanu (Apr 24, 2007)

never happened with me.. nor in 120 systems in our branch... i think bug is something exclusive to some people... or Vishal , you tricked too much with the OS


----------



## iMav (Apr 24, 2007)

seems to be the ultimate has this bug ...


----------



## kirangp (Apr 24, 2007)

screw MS for keeping Dreamscene as Ultimate only....


----------



## aryayush (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, they gotta give at least _some_ features that we actually might need and are exclusive for the Ultimate version if they are to justify the insane price they have set on it.


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2007)

MS finally has a new lawyer .... confirm ....


----------



## goobimama (Apr 25, 2007)

hey Mav, what's with you dissing my math? 4 ka double 8, but 8 ka double is 16 but it shows 12 on my system...so on was written after 12 which means to show that the original 4MB is added each time it is refreshed.


----------



## iMav (Apr 25, 2007)

^^  ... chill re joking ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

Another bug:

*www.askvg.com/2-desktopini-files-at-desktop-bug-in-windows-vista/


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

i dont thinki its a bug ... i think unlike in xp we have an option of re-sizing our icons, and also customizing the icon views ... so this 1 is not a bug .... bugging yes but a bug no .... it happens in every folder ... dekstop is no different


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

^^ The main thing is, it shouldnt be visible on desktop. Thats why I called its a BUG.  
Its there bcoz of some purpose and a user can delete it by mistake or by intention. So it shouldnt be visible at all.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

dlete karin toh still coming back ..na .... besides it keeps on remiding u tht u hav set show system files  and yeah i too agree it shudnt be visible on the desktop but then again desktop too is just another folder


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

^^ lol.  
Desktop was always a folder in all versions of windows.  
They should set the desktop to not show these files as it was in earlier versions...


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Desktop was always a folder in all versions of windows.


i know tht ... what meant was tht coz its a folder unlike in xp they 'forgot' to make sure tht desktop doesnt show those files ...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

^^ Indeed.  
Now u said the right thing my friend.  
They definitely forgot to set Desktop to not show those files. Like there is a "desktop.ini" file in "Fonts", Temporary Internet Files, etc folders,but they never show even setting both options.
So they should fix it in SP1.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 7, 2007)

Hey.. i noticed another goof-up on my vista!!
At the desktop.. jus zoom in fully..(using ctrl+mouse scroll)
At that time usually only 2 or threee icons are visible, try selecting the 2nd one and press right(or left) on the keyboard, WTF... look at the changin icons!!
Chek out the images below

NORMAL : 

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/Normal.JPG

ABNORMAL : 

*www.supload.us/thumbs/default/abnormal.JPG


----------



## gxsaurav (May 7, 2007)

Vista SP1 Needs to fix many things infect, but most of them are for usability.

1) Let the user change the colours of the UI completely. Like shell style in explorer from green to blue

2) File copy bug

3) IE 7 & WMP11 in pure WPF form instead of semi-GDI+ like right now. They are already out for XP so just make the UI part in WPF this time.

4) Sliming down the code of existing applications cos since now it is .net based, much of the old legacy codebase can be removed in favor of faster .net compliant managed code.

5) Fix various bugs here & there

6) If an icon doesn't have 256p Vista PNG profile then even if it has 128X128 size icon, vista doesn't show it. Means it requires a 256p icon profile to show anything above 48p. Change this.

7) Explorer resize bug

8 ) Better inbuilt support for Windows preview in folders. It doesn't shows preview of PDF or PSD files while there are Windows preview decoders available for these using ActiveX control or DLL loading for an application.

9) Some way to completely disable indexing service & revert back to XP style slow search. I know this is stupid...but comon, I got my files organized & don't want so speedy index to always run in my PC.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 7, 2007)

^^
9) You can completely stop "Indexing" service in Vista.   Just disable the "*Windows Search*" service in Service Manager. Then open "*Folder & Search Options*" and goto "*Search*" tab and enable the option "*Always Search file names only.*". You can also disable indexing from the drive properties.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 15, 2007)

Hi guys

 I'm back again with another interesting find in Vista. 

 Its not a BUG but a thing, which shouldn’t happen:

*www.askvg.com/folder-and-search-options-bug-in-windows-vista/


----------



## iMav (May 15, 2007)

this is interesting ... ood find ... really nice


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

^^ thnx.  

Guys,

I hv also noticed another strange thing in Vista!  

Whenever I click on safely remove hardware icon in system tray, I get the message:



> This device can now be safely removed from the computer.


But the LED of removable drive (pen drive, USB HDD, etc) remains ON. In earlier versions of windows, as soon as we click on the icon and get the message that "Its now safe to remove the hardware", the LED used to stop. So has anyone also noticed it?


----------



## aryayush (May 17, 2007)

Actually, it is the opposite for me. The light used to stay on in XP but it goes off in Vista. I think it varies for different hardware.

However, I do have one serious issue. When I safely remove my external hard drive, it shows me the message that it is now safe to disconnect the drive. But the drive keeps spinning and when I disconnect it, it stops abruptly. I am experiencing this in both Vista and XP. Therefore, I generally do not use my precious external HDD with Vista anymore (which itself I don't use).

It is not a big problem for me due to my once in a month usage of Vista, but I'm just pointing it out. Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## kirangp (May 17, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ thnx.
> 
> Guys,
> 
> ...





ya it happens for me also.....the light will always be on even after the message...One thing I really hate in Vista is Ctrl+C & Ctrl+V dont work properly.Sometimes it works sometimes it doesnt & that really irritates me.....One good thing in Vista is the inbuilt drivers for all types of external devices...Most of them work with the built in drivers...That is really good


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 17, 2007)

^^ Indeed. I hv noticed it too. It occurs most of the times, when we toggle between windows and try to cut/copy/paste contents.

@arya
I hv checked my "Transcend", "SanDisk" and "Chips Bnk" pen drives and "Seagate" USB HDD in both desktop as well as Laptop. But same things happens.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

Oh well. I have a Corsair Flash Voyager and the light certainly goes off in this one. The packaging even had bold declarations about how this one is hundred percent compatible with Windows Vista and ReadyBoost. Maybe that's why...

BTW, while we are on the subject of pen drives and ReadyBoost has come up, can you help me with a little niggle over here? When I first plugged my pen drive into my notebook, Windows Vista asked me whether I wanted to activate ReadyBoost. I clicked yes and maxed out the capacity that Vista could use. I wanted to test ReadyBoost at the time so I just figured I would set it to the maximum since the pen drive was empty anyway.

Well, now it's been days since I did that. Whenever I plug my pen drive into my notebook, Vista starts using the ReadyBoost feature and even when I have disconnected my drive, it still leaves the files onto my drive and my capacity is nearly full due to that. I cannot even format it in Vista. I could easily have formatted it in Mac OS X if I'd wished to but I just wanted to see whether there isn't any solution to this apart from using another operating system. I don't want to format it, just delete that ReadyBoost file. When I try to delete it, I get permission denied or access denied or something.


----------



## gxsaurav (May 18, 2007)

@ Arya

Go to "My computer" & right click on the USB Drive. Go to readyboost tab & disable readyboost from there. Simple. Then format it.


----------



## aryayush (May 18, 2007)

What! OK, I cannot believe I missed that. :bonks himself on the head:

Stupid stupid stupid!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 21, 2007)

OK guys!

I'm back with 2 more BUGs in Vista.  

*FIRST BUG:*
*==========*
Its related to moving a folder "A" into another folder "B", if "B" contains another folder with same name "A".

*Steps:**
**======*

1. Create a folder with any name in any location. Suppose we created a folder with name "vishal" in D:\ drive.
2. Create a file in this folder. Suppose we created a text file "v.txt" under "vishal" folder.
3. Now create another folder in any location. Suppose we created another folder "gupta" in D:\ drive.
4. Now create a folder (with same name of the first folder we created in Step1) in this new folder "gupta". i.e., create a folder with the name "vishal" in "gupta" folder.
5. Now create a new text file with same name "v.txt" in this newly created "vishal" folder.

To clear all steps, following is a hierarchy of both folders:

D:\vishal\v.txt
D:\gupta\vishal\v.txt

Now lets start the BUG: 

Try to move the folder "D:\vishal" into "D:\gupta". It'll ask you whether you want to merge the folder or not? Click on "Yes" button.
Now it'll find that both folders contain similar files, so it'll give u following options:

*A. Move and Replace the files.**
**B. Don't move files.**
**C. Move but keep both files.*

Now either select A or select C.

Now come back to D:\ drive and u'll see that it still contains the "vishal" folder although we have moved it to "gupta" folder.

For me it seems a BUG, what u guys say?

[EDIT]

I found that it also happens when you are moving a folder containing system files (like thumbs.db, etc.). It'll ask whether you want to move system file or not and when you'll select yes, it'll move the file but will keep an instance of the folder at source.

[/EDIT]


*SECOND BUG:**
**=============*

If we try to delete a file/folder, windows asks our permission "*Are you sure you want to move the file to recycle bin?*"
If we try to *<SHIFT>+Delete* the file, it still asks "*Are you sure you want to permanently delete this file?*"

Now right-click on Recycle Bin icon on desktop and select "*Properties*". Now de-select the option "*Display delete confirmation dialog*" and apply it.

Now try again to simple delete (moving to recycle Bin) & <SHIFT>+Delete a file/folder. You'll not get any prompt while moving to recycle bin but u'll get a prompt again when you'll try to <SHIFT>+Delete the file/folder. Thats OK. Its used to happen in earlier versions of windows. So whats the BUG?

Now the BUG starts:  

Attach any Removable drive (Pen drive, USB HDD, etc.) and try to delete (moving to recycle bin) and <SHIFT>+Delete a file/folder.
You'll be surprised because it'll not prompt you in any situation.

So if windows prompts you while <SHIFT>+Delete a file/folder in non-removable drives, then why it doesnt prompt you the same in removable drives?

Either it should prompt in both or it should not.


----------



## aryayush (May 21, 2007)

You are submitting these to Microsoft, I believe?

*img300.imageshack.us/img300/381/aryayushuserbarkm0.gif


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 22, 2007)

^^ Yeps. 

OK guys

One more Goof-up in Vista, which I found today while renaming a folder in Favorite Links area.  

**www.askvg.com/favorite-links-area-in-browse-dialog-box-bug-in-windows-vista/*


----------



## anandk (May 22, 2007)

if u continue like this buddy, u'r gonna give ms sleepless nights  nice work !


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 22, 2007)

^^ thnx.  
I hv found 3 more, will post them soon.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 23, 2007)

As promised, I'm back with 2 more BUGs:  


*FIRST BUG:
=======*

*1.* Open any drive and select a file/folder.
*2.* Now minimize the window.
*3.* Maximize it and try to cut/copy/delete the selected file/folder using keyboard and not mouse (i.e. use *<CTRL>+X*, *<CTRL>+C*, *<CTRL>+V* and *<DELETE>* keys). It'll do nothing even you can see clearly that the file/folder is still selected.

So you'll hv to again select the already selected file/folder to perform any operation.

It didnt happen in earlier versions of windows.  


*SECOND BUG:
=========*

I don't know the exact situation, when this happens but I have faced this problem many times in Vista. Sometimes when we don't have proper permissions on a folder and we try to delete it. Vista give ERROR message like you don't have permissions or something like that. But if we want to *<SHIFT>+Delete* the same folder, we don't get any ERROR message although it doesnt get deleted.

For recreating it, I found one interesting method: 

*1.* Open Command Prompt and give following command:

*md \\.\c:\con*

It'll create a folder "*con*" in C:\ drive. Actually this folder can't be created normally using New -> Folder. Con stands for Console and its in use since good old DOS days. But using above trick we can create it in windows. I know lots of members here know this trick.  

*2.* Now open C:\ drive and try to delete it. Windows will give error:

"*Could not find this item. This is no longer located in C:\. Verify the item's location and try again.*"

OK. cool. and now try to *<SHIFT>+Delete* it. Amazing, you'll get no error and you'll think that you have successfully deleted it. But just refresh the window and you'll find that its still there. 

I have faced this problem most of the times, when I copied a movie DVD in my computer and then tried to delete the folder. Not always but most of the times.

So IMO, the error message should be given in both situations.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 23, 2007)

^^ lol, thnx.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

Guys

Another BUG here:  

*www.askvg.com/classic-startmenu-log-off-command-confirmation-bug-in-windows-vista/


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

well here is a goof up i dont know whether vishal has posted it if yess let me know il delete the post:

when u use the search bar in the window and u search for a file say xyz it will show u the result now if u want to search another file in the same folder u will first clear the entry xyz and this is where the frustrating part comes .... 

once u clear the entry the folder shows all its contents and the cursor is no more in the search bar ie. u will have to again clck on the search field and enter the new file to be searched ... however if u select the whole text u entered first and then type the new 1 its ok


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 26, 2007)

^^ Its not happening for me. The cursor stays in Search pane.  
Can u pls post step-by-step procedure to re-create it?


----------



## iMav (May 26, 2007)

well do this search ... for a file right click on it and then do nothing just cancel and now clear the search field and tell me

btw another goof up is that u have to enable the navigation pane in my computer also unlike xp


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 30, 2007)

OK guys

Its time for another BUG. I found this BUG long time back but forgot to post it.  

*1.* Right-click on taskbar and select "*Toolbars -> Desktop*".
*2.* A new toolbar "*Desktop*" will be added to taskbar just before System Tray.
*3.* Right-click on taskbar again and uncheck the option "*Lock the Taskbar*".
*4.* Double-click on "*Desktop*" toolbar placeholder and you'll be amazed to see that all desktop icons are showing in this toolbar even you have disabled mots of them from your desktop.
*5.* Now try to delete any icon from the toolbar. Cool. You have successfully deleted it but just click on the arrow and you'll be surprised that it has come back.  

*So 1st BUG:
========*

Why all desktop icons are showing in toolbar irrespective of desktop settings?

*2nd BUG:
======*

Why the icons come back after deleting them?

Its the most irritating BUG, I have found.


----------



## casanova (May 30, 2007)

Vishal, the LED of my USB remains on as well.

The bug you say about shift-delete confirmation for both removable as non-removable drives. It happens this way that delete and shift+delete  delete the contents from your non-removable drive in the same way i.e; in neither case they are moved to recycle bin. So you can say the shift+delete confirmation is not valid for non-removable drives.

Have been in Mysore so away from my Vista. Cant comment on other bugs.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

Now thats an interesting thing, which I found accidentally today.

*www.askvg.com/give-browse-dialog-box-more-space-in-windows-vista/


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

wen i click on browse the new window has no max button only close


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ As I said it contains only "Close" button but if u right-click on titlebar, u'll get an option to Maximize it or u can double-click on titlebar to maximize it.


----------



## iMav (Jun 5, 2007)

haan re ... magic ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 5, 2007)

^^ yep.  

One more interesting thing.  

Open regedit and goto:


```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Shell Folders
```
 Now u'll see in right-side pane that Microsoft wants to tell u something.  

There will be a String value with the name "*!Do not use this registry key* and its value will be:

"*Use the SHGetFolderPath or SHGetKnownFolderPath function instead*"

I think its a thing, which Microsoft wants to tell s/w developers. 

[Edit]

Well guys. I found this, which contains interesting info why this key was put into registry:  

*blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2003/11/03/55532.aspx

[/Edit]


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 14, 2007)

2 New Bugs Found:
==============


**www.askvg.com/bugs-in-classic-theme-of-windows-vista/*


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 14, 2007)

@Vishal Gupta
Hope People Like You aren't appointed for the *Vista Sales *Dept


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

2 Goof-ups in Windows Classic Theme of Vista:  

*1.* Change the theme of your Windows Vista to "*Windows Classic*".
*2.* Open My Computer and look carefully at the "*Back*" and "*Forward*" buttons in Toolbar!

*img55.imageshack.us/img55/8642/actualpj3.jpg

*3.* Now hover ur mouse to "*Little Down Arrow*" just after the "*Forward*" button.

*img236.imageshack.us/img236/7086/hoveryx8.jpg

What u see?

*A.* First thing is that the Back & Forward button are a little bit far from background image. They should be placed at 1 or 2 pixels less from left.

*B.* When we hover the mouse at "Little Down Arrow", the background image is mis-placed from its actual position and a little curve is displayed just before the addressbar.

These are very small issues and not very noticeable. 

*PS:* Try it urself and u can understand what I'm talking about or just save the images at ur computer and look at them one by one. 

And now the biggest goof-up.  

Open Windows Explorer in Windows Classic theme and guess what? The "*Up*" button will not be visible (it should be there just after the "Forward" button). But if u'll move ur mouse at that place u can see the tool tip "Recent Pages".  

*img444.imageshack.us/img444/4978/upxi0.jpg

So the button is there but is not visible. A BIG goof-up. And if u look carefully, the buttons "Back" and "Forward" are correctly placed in this condition but as soon as u'll open any drive or anything, they will be mis-placed.


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2007)

hmmm....interesting find the up thing now if u open my comp for the first time u wont see it only the tool tip appears now open any drive and go back then u will see it

if u come to think its not a bug coz untill u go a certain location recent places cant be there, to make it more clear:

now if u open a new my comp window there are no recent places so showing the arrow is not needed but once u goto a location say c and then go back to my comp or any other location then there are recent places u visited hence it will show u the arrow

it happens the same way if u open any folder there will be no recent places but once u browsea little thruogh tht window recent places 

ps: i agree the tool tipshudnt appear ifthe arrow is not thr


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ Nope. I can't agree on it. If that was the reason then why should "Back" and "Forward" buttons be visible when we open the My Computer first time?

Actually the "Up" button should be visible but it should be disabled just like other buttons coz its there and we move thru drives/folders, it should be enabled again.


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2007)

dude back and forward buttons are visible but are they highlighted ?, disabled=not shown


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

And did i say something else in my above post?  
I said the same thing, all buttons should be visible but must be disabled when we open My computer...


----------



## iMav (Jun 19, 2007)

well i think the guy who was coding that part felt it shouldnt be there when there are no recent places, however for some reason i have a hunch that there might be a way to get that maybe registry tweak or something .... vishal spin ur magic in the registry again


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ lol. Its definitely a goof-up since u can see clearly that Back & forward buttons dont fit proper in the background placeholder! Guess what? They didnt give proper attention to the classic theme. They were busy in new Aero theme.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 20, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> *
> SECOND BUG:
> =========*
> 
> ...



Folders created through command prompt can be deleted only via command prompt and not GUI mode.This is a Very Nice Feature in case u Dont want any one else to delete your folder through the explorer.I think this is a new & nice feature of Vista rather than a bug



> OK guys
> 
> Its time for another BUG. I found this BUG long time back but forgot to post it.
> 
> ...



The 2nd Bug which u mentioned didnt occur to me.....I feel the most most most most...irritating Bug was the STATUS BAR thingy


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 20, 2007)

Each time an IE update comes in, Windows automatically adds an IE shortcut to my Quick Launch. Purely irritating.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 20, 2007)

I am unable to locate/use the *Snipping Tool* in Windows Vista (Ultimate Edition).I Guess that might be a Goof Up?


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2007)

locate or use ... its no goof up if u cant locate it ... click on start accessories it should be there not sure coz im currently in os x ... but snip is working absolutely fine for me .. no goof up thr


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 20, 2007)

Now another irritating BUG and yeah its a BUG for sure!  

**www.askvg.com/folder-list-and-favorite-links-in-navigation-pane-bug-in-windows-vista/*


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2007)

now thats a stupid bug  ... vishal what were u doing when the beta was released ?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 20, 2007)

I wasnt able to test Betas coz I'm on dial-up connection and can't download such huge softwares.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 20, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> locate or use ... its no goof up if u cant locate it ... click on start accessories it should be there not sure coz im currently in os x ... but snip is working absolutely fine for me .. no goof up thr



Check that. I figured it out. You have to install the "Tablet PC Optional Components" in Windows Features to have the snipping tool app. I had uninstalled that Windows feature since I didn't have a Tablet PC.

I just Found a very nice thing Today.This one's not a Goof-up or a Bug

*1.* If you want to run Flip3D without it closing when you let go of the key combination *WinKey+Tab* then press key combination *Ctrl+WinKey+Tab*.

*2. *This Function is Also available when switching between Windows using* Alt+Tab. *Use* Ctrl+**Alt+Tab *to have easy switch Between Applications


----------



## iMav (Jun 20, 2007)

so its not a goof up ....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 20, 2007)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I just Found a very nice thing Today.This one's not a Goof-up or a Bug
> 
> *1.* If you want to run Flip3D without it closing when you let go of the key combination *WinKey+Tab* then press key combination *Ctrl+WinKey+Tab*.
> 
> *2. *This Function is Also available when switching between Windows using* Alt+Tab. *Use* Ctrl+**Alt+Tab *to have easy switch Between Applications


Check *point 7* in my first post:  



			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> * 7.* If u press and hold *<CTRL>*  key while pressing *<ALT> + TAB* or *<WIN> + TAB*, then it'll not disappear after leaving the keys. It'll remain there on screen and u can easily navigate thru the windows.


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=471220&postcount=1


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 21, 2007)

LOL ...Thanks Vishal for Pointing it out


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ My pleasure.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 23, 2007)

Again one BUG for "*Windows Classic*" theme in Vista:

*1.* Make sure u r using "*Windows Classic*" theme in Vista.
*2.* Open *Windows Media Player*.
*3.* Open any video file.
*4.* Look carefully at the bottom bar of WMP, u'll see the time duration of the video file but it'll be hardly visible.
*5.* Now maximize WMP and guess what? U can't see the time duration. WHY???

*img231.imageshack.us/img231/4582/wmpbugpz9.jpg

Its really too annoying. If I'm watching a movie and want to know about time duration, then I can't. I'll hv to exit from Full screen mode and then I'll be able to know about time duration.

If u r using Basic or Aero theme, the time duration will be visible in Full Screen mode.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 23, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> ^^ lol. Its definitely a goof-up since u can see clearly that Back & forward buttons dont fit proper in the background placeholder! Guess what? They didnt give proper attention to the classic theme. They were busy in new Aero theme.



From All ur Bug Reports..This is certainly True..And People who Will Buy Vista will only Look for Windows "WoW" -Aero on their screen instead of that old Classic Theme.B/w I dont understand Why are you messing with Classic Theme.. Leave it and concentrate More on Aero..which is what M$ is been doing


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 16, 2007)

Press *<Win>+E* for more than 1 second and crash Windows Vista!!!  

thnx to "Soumya" for posting it:

*www.merawindows.com/Forums/tabid/324/forumid/-1/threadid/9841/scope/posts/Default.aspx

I checked it and it works.


----------



## iMav (Jul 16, 2007)

ont for 1 sec hold it for atleast 5 and it wont crash per say it will only overload the system and the funny thing is it will only open 1 window after say 10 mins of leaving the keys

but yeah there should be an overflow trigger


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 17, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> ont for 1 sec hold it for atleast 5 and it wont crash per say it will only overload the system and the funny thing is it will only open 1 window after say 10 mins of leaving the keys
> 
> but yeah there should be an overflow trigger


nope no crash i spent 5 min closing all the windows, i got low memory warning after opening  50 windows, may be it may lock on system with low ram like someone running vista aero on 512mb, but on 2gb ram without aero it just slows down


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 17, 2007)

Hmm...nothing happens here. 1 GB RAM with Aero, though I just opened 25 windows.


----------



## iMav (Jul 17, 2007)

i said no crash only overload


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 25, 2007)

*1.* Right-click on My Computer icon on Desktop and select "*Properties*".
*2.* Now move the cursor at the location pointed in the following screenshot:


*img98.imageshack.us/img98/4299/newpicture1mb8.jpg


What u see? The mouse cursor will show "*Hand*" pointer like there is a link. 
The reason behind it, I think it points to "*Change product Key*" link, which is surely a goof-up.


----------



## sam_1710 (Jul 25, 2007)

lol... thats a goof up ...
nice find vishal !!


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 17, 2007)

Guys 

Today I found 3 more interesting BUGs in Windows Vista: 

*First BUG:* 

* 1.* Double-click on the bottom area of taskbar where system tray icons are displayed, like Windows Defender, Removable Media, Yahoo! Messenger, etc icons. You can unlock the taskbar and increase its size to see the area more clearly: 

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/583/vistataskbarbuggq8.png 

*2.* You’ll be surprised when “*Windows Defender*” window will open even you didnt click on its icon. 

*NOTE:* Windows Defender should be enabled and running to recreate this bug. 


*Second BUG:* 

* 1.* Maximize any window e.g. My Computer window. 

*2.* Right-click on Minimize or Restore buttons and voilla you’ll get the context menu which appears when we right-click on titlebar. 

*img84.imageshack.us/img84/1876/titlebarbuttonseo8.png 

*3.* It doesnt appear when we right-click on Close button. 

So its definitely a bug. Why should it appear on buttons? 


*Third BUG:* 

Here is another interesting goof-up not bug in Windows Vista: 

*1.* Open *Control panel* and double-click on “*Programs and Features*” icon. 

*2.* Look carefully at Task Band containing “*Organize*” and “*Views*” buttons. 

*3.* You’ll notice that Task Band color is same as the Menubar color. Actually it should look same as it looks in My Computer but its a goof up that it takes Menubar image to show its color instead of task band image defined in the Aero theme. 

*4.* Look in following screenshot. Its clear coz I have also tried using another theme having different menubar color and taskband is showing the same color in this theme too. 

*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6290/vistagoofupbu4.png 

Actually it should look like following: 

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/366/vistagoofup2wh9.png 

So its a goof-up that “Programs and Features” task band doesnt use the actual task band image and in stead it use Menubar image from the Windows theme. 

I have also posted them at my site: 

*Control Panel -> Programs and Features Task Band Goof-up in Windows Vista 
Titlebar Buttons BUG in Windows Vista 
Taskbar Bug in Windows Vista*


----------



## sam_1710 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey vishal.. bout the first bug.. for me wen i double click that area "Parental Controls" open and if i click the area below the 2nd column i.e under that "volume control" icon Volume control opens!!  ..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 18, 2007)

^^ lol. It means this BUG varies from machines.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi guys

Here is one more interesting BUG in Windows Vista, which is related to "*Statusbar*": 

*1.* Open "*My Computer*" and enable "*Statusbar*" by pressing *<ALT>* tab and select "*View -> Statusbar*".
*2.* Close "*My Computer*" window.
*3.* Again open "*My Computer*" but remember don't maximize or restore the window. Leave it as it is.

*img136.imageshack.us/img136/6373/normalqn1.png

*4.* Double-click on any drive which contains at least one file in its root, e.g. If your D:\ drive contains any .txt or .jpg or .bmp or any other format file, then double-click on D: drive.
*5.* Select that file and look at Statusbar. There will be only a line is showing "*1 item selected*" and nothing else.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/241/noinfostatusbarjs8.png

*6.* Now do any of following:

*a.* If your window is maximized, then restore it by clicking on Restore button (middle button) in Titlebar.
*b.* If your window is in normal state (restore), then maximize it.
*c.* Or open any other folder in the current drive and then press "Backspace" key or click on "Back" button to come back to root of the drive where you were recently.

*7.* Now again select the same file and look at statusbar. VOILLA now you can see its size in Statusbar which was not there when we tried in "5th step".

*img70.imageshack.us/img70/4541/infostatusbarzy5.png


So now here is the conclusion:

Statusbar doesnt show a file size if the file is in root of a drive. But if we change the window state or open a folder in the drive and again come back to root of the drive, then Statusbar shows the size. Which is kinda strange and definitely a BUG.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2007)

Another bug...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 27, 2007)

^^ lol.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 10, 2007)

Another interesting BUG which can be recreated only if you are using "Aero" in Vista: 

*1.* Type "*services.msc*" in RUN or Startmenu Searchbox and press <Enter>.
*2.* It'll open "Services" window. Now double-click on any service listed in right-side pane.
*3.* It'll open that service Properties box.

So whats the bug?

*4.* Just hover your mouse cursor over the "*Close*" *(X)* button in Properties box and you'll see the BUG.

The close button will start blinking like a tube-light. Must be a bug in DWM (Desktop Window Manager).


----------



## sam_1710 (Nov 10, 2007)

I had noticed this sometime bak.. i thot it was some flaw wid da visual style i had used!! 
well.. i guess its a bug then!!


----------

